
Why do successful tech companies fail so often? - jamesbritt
http://www.thestar.com/business/article/1240320--why-do-successful-tech-companies-fail-so-often
======
SatvikBeri
The ideas in this article are weakly argued and poorly researched. The theory
of disruptive innovations in _The Innovator's Dilemma_ by Clayton Christensen
provides a much better explanation of why successful companies fail. We see
this happen more rapidly in the tech industry than others, but it happens
everywhere-just at different speeds.

Looking at the graphs at the top-Hewlett Packard, Nokia, and RIM all took
heavy hits from not recognizing disruptive innovations until it was too late,
and lost a huge chunk of their marketshare as a result.

~~~
defilade
> The ideas in this article are weakly argued and poorly researched.

Dude we're talking about an article in thestar.com, not an academic journal or
a book. The business phenomena he's describing are not new and have been
researched elsewhere.

But you're absolutely right in that it's not unique to tech, it just happens
more slowly elsewhere.

------
dennisgorelik
Beautiful ending: _“Growth for its own sake is the logic of the cancer cell.”_

------
Gustomaximus
I read a great book on this topic: "In Search of Stupidity: Over 20 Years of
High-Tech Marketing Disasters"

While there are many lessons in there one theme stood out for me. Companies
grow by listening to their users and providing what they want. They then fail
when managers start to believe the products success is due their brilliance so
stop listening and start telling the customers what they want.

~~~
PakG1
That goes against all the popular rhetoric that's been about these days ala
Steve Jobs.

I think listening to customers is fine when you're trying to provide a better
version of something that already exists. I don't think it works when you're
trying to create something that doesn't exist yet.

~~~
Gustomaximus
I was waiting for this comment. And I think this is one of the, there is
always an exception to the rule. And why many people regard Jobs as a genius.
Outside of a select circle of visionaries, and for the vast majority, a
company will perform better by listening to users rather than dictating to
them.

------
chasm
Because they lose their entrepreneural edge, hire managers VS. Leaders and
focus mostly on generating installed base revenues VS. Competing for and
winning new business

------
madrona
I don't know why this article says that Microsoft was 5 years late to the web
search party. Microsoft had a search engine in the late 90's, MSN Search.

------
molecule
Tech is an industry where success is based on disruption, and eventually the
successful become the disrupted.

------
fleitz
Because tech companies don't get bailed out to the tune of trillions of
dollars, or really any other populist rhetoric.

This article isn't data it's anecdotes, there's no serious comparison of tech
companies vs. everyone else.

Also, it focuses exclusively on public companies, software companies aren't
steel manufactures, they don't need billions in public money to create
profitable businesses. Software is for the most part a cottage industry. eg.
Instagram (yes, it's $1 billion but it's 11 people)

If you look at any of the players involved in the article and examine that
case in depth it has a lot more to do with obvious mismanagement than being a
tech company.

Q: What killed HP? Carly Fiorina.

Q: What killed RIM? Two CEOs and three CFOs.

Facebook is hardly dead it's got $10 billion in the bank, and the largest
company in the world is a tech company

------
sliverstorm
My pet theory is simply that the technology sector moves much faster than
anything in the past. Historically, companies rise and fall all the time- so
then, it shouldn't be surprising if companies rise and fall quickly in tech.

~~~
wh-uws
My pet theory is that those companies lose the ability to retain, much less
attract, top talent as more mba's and business types who are just looking at
the bottom line takeover.

They can't recreate the early magic because they couldn't have created the
conditions for it in the first place.

They just came in later to help monetize after the business models were in
place.

